# Accucraft/AMS code 250 AL track



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I was looking around the site and saw Code 250 aluminum trak now being listed. Anyone tried this trac yet or too new?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

It has not been made yet


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Several other companies offer code 250 in aluminum.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I use SVRR code 250 aluminium track with stainless steel switches. I'm battery - R/C and indoors. I am very satisfied.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are interested in code 250 track, check Llagas Creek products. Mine has been outside for eight years now, with no problems.
And, it is American made.


----------

